# Tippy's or Oarhouse this Wed?



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Any interest?

Mike


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in either place....Tippy's seems a bit cheaper though.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

kinda burned out on tippys, same thing all the time, at least the oar house has something to look at..... i don't care which, but tippys i find a little boring.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*Where*

When and where and how


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Last time we met it was at the Oar House. Had a nice time. Lets meet there at 6pm.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oarhouse it is---see ya at 6....


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

i had a great time meet everyone tonight! can't wait till the next meeting guys and gals!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry I missed it, see ya'll next week!


----------

